# Bellator Signs #6 Ranked- Annalisa "No Fear" Bucci



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Italian women’s featherweight Annalisa Bucci is the latest impressive signing made by Bellator as they continue to bolster their new 145-pound division.
> 
> 
> The signing of Bucci, who is the No. 6-ranked women’s featherweight in the world, was announced by the promotion on Wednesday evening.
> ...


Bellator Beefing up that 145 lb division. 

They now have the #2, #3, #8 and #6 ranked womens fighters at 145 under contract.... 

Looking forward to seeing some great fights! :thumbsup:

Source ----------> http://fansided.com/2014/08/27/annalisa-bucci-6-womens-featherweight-signs-bellator/#!bLIFjD


----------

